# [amarok] besoin de mysql ???

## loopx

Bonsoir, 

```
loop loopx # emerge -pv amarok

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild  N    ] dev-db/mysql-community-5.0.77-r1  USE="embedded perl ssl -berkdb -big-tables -cluster -community -debug -extraengine -latin1 -max-idx-128 -minimal -profiling (-selinux) -static" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] media-sound/amarok-2.2.1-r1 [2.2.0] USE="opengl semantic-desktop (-aqua) -cdda -daap -debug -ipod -lastfm -mp3tunes -mtp" LINGUAS="fr -bg -ca -cs -da -de -en_GB -es -et -eu -fi -it -ja -km -nb -nds -nl -pa -pl -pt -pt_BR -ru -sl -sr -sr@latin -sv -th -tr -uk -wa -zh_TW" 0 kB

Total: 2 packages (1 upgrade, 1 new), Size of downloads: 0 kB
```

Mysql-community (que je ne connais pas, je connais "mysql" ...) est requi par amarok ?

Pourquoi ?

Est-ce un service ?

Est-ce obligatoire ?

En fait, le mysql-community plante à la compilation, c'est embêtant ... :

```
i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -DMYSQL_SERVER -DDEFAULT_MYSQL_HOME="\"/usr\"" -DDATADIR="\"/var/lib/mysql\"" -DSHAREDIR="\"/usr/share/mysql\"" -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I../include -I../innobase/include -I../innobase/include -I../include -I../include -I../regex -I.     -DDBUG_OFF -march=pentium4 -O3 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -DHAVE_ERRNO_AS_DEFINE=1 -fno-exceptions -fno-strict-aliasing -felide-constructors -fno-rtti -fno-implicit-templates -fno-strict-aliasing   -fno-implicit-templates -fno-exceptions -fno-rtti -MT ha_innodb.o -MD -MP -MF .deps/ha_innodb.Tpo -c -o ha_innodb.o ha_innodb.cc                                              

ha_innodb.cc: In function ‘void innobase_mysql_print_thd(FILE*, void*, uint)’:                                                                               

ha_innodb.cc:650: attention : ignoring return value of ‘size_t fwrite(const void*, size_t, size_t, FILE*)’, declared with attribute warn_unused_result

ha_innodb.cc: In function ‘bool innodb_I_S_buffer_pool_content(THD*, TABLE_LIST*)’:

ha_innodb.cc:6748: erreur: invalid conversion from ‘const char*’ to ‘char*’

make[4]: *** [ha_innodb.o] Erreur 1

make[4]: quittant le répertoire « /var/tmp/portage/dev-db/mysql-community-5.0.77-r1/work/mysql/sql »

make[3]: *** [all-recursive] Erreur 1

make[3]: quittant le répertoire « /var/tmp/portage/dev-db/mysql-community-5.0.77-r1/work/mysql/sql »

make[2]: *** [all] Erreur 2

make[2]: quittant le répertoire « /var/tmp/portage/dev-db/mysql-community-5.0.77-r1/work/mysql/sql »

make[1]: *** [all-recursive] Erreur 1

make[1]: quittant le répertoire « /var/tmp/portage/dev-db/mysql-community-5.0.77-r1/work/mysql »

make: *** [all] Erreur 2

 * ERROR: dev-db/mysql-community-5.0.77-r1 failed:

 *   emake failed

 *

 * Call stack:

 *     ebuild.sh, line   55:  Called src_compile

 *   environment, line 4152:  Called mysql_src_compile

 *   environment, line 3667:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *       emake || die "emake failed";

 *

 * If you need support, post the output of 'emerge --info =dev-db/mysql-community-5.0.77-r1',

 * the complete build log and the output of 'emerge -pqv =dev-db/mysql-community-5.0.77-r1'.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/dev-db/mysql-community-5.0.77-r1/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/dev-db/mysql-community-5.0.77-r1/temp/environment'.

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/dev-db/mysql-community-5.0.77-r1/work/mysql'
```

et donc, je suis bloqué ..

Une idée ?

----------

## Desintegr

Dans l'ebuild d'Amarok :

```
|| (

      >=dev-db/mysql-5.0.76-r1[embedded,-minimal]

      >=dev-db/mysql-community-5.0.77-r1[embedded,-minimal]

   )

```

Tu peux donc essayer avec dev-db/mysql.

----------

## Tom_

Amarok a besoin de la version Embedded de Mysql pour fonctionner. Sous Gentoo, il est nécessaire d'installer Mysql (ou la version Community) avec le useflag "embedded" : donc tu disposeras de Mysql et Mysql Embedded!

Normalement la branche "community" a été mergé dans la branche principale de Mysql donc tu tu peux installer Mysql.

Par contre, il semblerait qu'Amarok ne soit plus compatible avec cette version de Mysql Embedded! En tout cas, chez moi ca ne marche plus. Il est nécessaire que les devs Gentoo ajoutent la dernière version de Mysql à l'arbre Portage!! Voir bugzilla!

----------

## loopx

 *Tom_ wrote:*   

> Normalement la branche "community" a été mergé dans la branche principale de Mysql donc tu tu peux installer Mysql.
> 
> 

 

Donc, mysql-community va être un paquet déprécié ?

Bon, je vais réinstaller mysql tout court ; je l'avais viré en pensent que le community était une version light ou truc qui n'est pas en service.

Je vais voir ce qu'est exactement mysql embeded  :Smile: 

Merci

----------

## CryoGen

 *Tom_ wrote:*   

> Amarok a besoin de la version Embedded de Mysql pour fonctionner. Sous Gentoo, il est nécessaire d'installer Mysql (ou la version Community) avec le useflag "embedded" : donc tu disposeras de Mysql et Mysql Embedded!
> 
> Normalement la branche "community" a été mergé dans la branche principale de Mysql donc tu tu peux installer Mysql.
> 
> Par contre, il semblerait qu'Amarok ne soit plus compatible avec cette version de Mysql Embedded! En tout cas, chez moi ca ne marche plus. Il est nécessaire que les devs Gentoo ajoutent la dernière version de Mysql à l'arbre Portage!! Voir bugzilla!

 

Oui, j'ai du passer par le server mysql externe... un serveur mysql rien que amarok ca fait énerve un peu   :Laughing: 

----------

## _Seth_

sinon, c'est possible d'utiliser la version de mysql qui est dans portage mais de compiler amarok avec la version précédente de binutils.

Ça a marché pour moi.

si vous êtes en ~amd64

```
quickpkg binutils

emerge -1 =binutils-2.19.1-r1

emerge amarok

emerge -1K binutils
```

----------

## Tom_

Perso, j'étais passé sur un mysql externe, mais finalement j'ai trouvé ca lourd pour seulement écouter de la musique. Pour éviter le problème, je suis passé à MPD et un client Qt : c'est moins bien qu'Amarok niveau fonctionnalité et utilisation, mais au moins c'est plus léger et ca marche!!

S'il y a un moyen de corriger le bug d'Amarok, je ré-essayerai peut-être prochainement. J'ai vu que ca bougeait dans mon bug report, alors je regarderai ca dès que j'ai le temps.

----------

## geekounet

Avec ncmpcpp en client MPD ya rien qui me manque, c'est génial pour gérer sa bibliothèque. Ça fait vraiment un amarok-like en CLI.  :Smile: 

----------

## xaviermiller

oui, en CLI... et les utilisateurs "normaux" préfèrent les GUI   :Rolling Eyes: 

en CLI, je préfère alors "cat > /dev/dsp"   :Cool: 

----------

## geekounet

C'est Gentoo ici, pas Ubuntu hein  :Wink: 

Pis des utilisateurs normaux qui utilisent la CLI et qui aime ça, yen a, faut arrêter les préjugés.  :Smile: 

----------

## Temet

Ouais, mais mpd me bouffe plus de proco que amarok  :Shocked: 

(mais certes moins de RAM)

----------

## guilc

 *Temet wrote:*   

> Ouais, mais mpd me bouffe plus de proco que amarok 
> 
> (mais certes moins de RAM)

 

C'est marrant, mais chez moi c'est carrément l'inverse  :Smile: 

----------

## Temet

MPD te bouffe plus de RAM qu'Amarok???  :Shocked: 

----------

## guilc

 *Temet wrote:*   

> MPD te bouffe plus de RAM qu'Amarok??? 

 

Non non, moins de proco (et évidemment moins de ram)  :Smile: 

----------

